# Oregon wood grenade splitting wedge



## Rich L (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone know where I can purchase these splitting wedges ?


----------



## Kenster (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a grenade at Lowes several years ago.  It does okay but tends to go flying out of the round when you whack it.  I took a direct hit on my knee cap that dropped me to the ground where I stayed for about 15 minutes.  I thought my knee cap was shattered, but it wasn't.   I gave up on the grenade at that point.


----------



## greythorn3 (Dec 1, 2013)

that sounds like it makes wood splitting exciting, takes it up a notch.

i like my wood splitting boring myself tho.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, my next splitter had a "Husky 35" label on the side of it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Dec 1, 2013)

Buy 2. Black basic wedges at Home Depot and you will be good to go..... Save your knee caps....


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 1, 2013)

I actually have one like this one and like it more than a regular wedge. My wife bought it for me and I thought that it would be terrible, but the gradual change in angle was great instead of a consistent angle. I use it more than the regular one. My personal opinion is to use both types for different situations. It certainly doesn’t hurt to have options. 

http://reviews.northerntool.com/0394/19789/wood-blaster-log-splitter-wedge-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Rich L (Dec 1, 2013)

Sinngetreu said:


> I actually have one like this one and like it more than a regular wedge. My wife bought it for me and I thought that it would be terrible, but the gradual change in angle was great instead of a consistent angle. I use it more than the regular one. My personal opinion is to use both types for different situations. It certainly doesn’t hurt to have options.
> 
> http://reviews.northerntool.com/0394/19789/wood-blaster-log-splitter-wedge-reviews/reviews.htm


I never tried that one.The one I'm looking for is cone shaped not the diamond shaped wedges.The Northern tool ad says they don't have them anymore or I would try one.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 1, 2013)

Rich L said:


> I never tried that one.The one I'm looking for is cone shaped not the diamond shaped wedges.The Northern tool ad says they don't have them anymore or I would try one.



I would keep an eye open, they have them at our local stores.


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 1, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Buy 2. Black basic wedges at Home Depot and you will be good to go..... Save your knee caps....



And paint them bright (husqvarna orange so u can find them in all the rubble


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 2, 2013)

Kenster said:


> Yeah, my next splitter had a "Husky 35" label on the side of it.



Exactly the same experience here.   The grenade wedge went flying one too many times, and I replaced it with a Huskee 35-ton splitter.  The Huskee requires much less recovery time and Advil.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 2, 2013)

MDFisherman said:


> And paint them bright (husqvarna orange so u can find them in all the rubble


+1 on that!   I painted my felling wedges bright orange.  Saves me tons of time looking for them when they fall off the stump (or when I just forget where I laid them down.   And yes, I have several plastic felling wedges but sometimes a tree needs a little more convincing than plastic will allow.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 2, 2013)

I use one of those diamond wedges and I love it. I have never had the wedge pop out while splitting. I've split; red oak, white oak, black cherry, ash, apple, etc.. (not elm, though! I know better!) Maybe the old timers are just not hitting it hard enough on the first whack? just kidding! Seriously, though, I think it works great. I would like to try one of those fancy shamancy Oregon grenade thingies sometime too.


----------



## Rich L (Dec 2, 2013)

Smoke Stack said:


> I use one of those diamond wedges and I love it. I have never had the wedge pop out while splitting. I've split; red oak, white oak, black cherry, ash, apple, etc.. (not elm, though! I know better!) Maybe the old timers are just not hitting it hard enough on the first whack? just kidding! Seriously, though, I think it works great. I would like to try one of those fancy shamancy Oregon grenade thingies sometime too.


  Man the Oregon wedge is the best splitter.I think everyone who think they know what it is and speak ill of it don't know the wedge I'm talking about.I've tried all types of wedges the ones that fly and pop out and all the rest but the Oregon splits the toughness maple and elm.I see some on ebay and have a bid in for one.I'd like to have three or four and be set for life.The one I have now is about twenty years old though worn still kicks but in the splitting department.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 2, 2013)

Rich L said:


> Man the Oregon wedge is the best splitter.I think everyone who think they know what it is and speak ill of it don't know the wedge I'm talking about.I've tried all types of wedges the ones that fly and pop out and all the rest but the Oregon splits the toughness maple and elm.I see some on ebay and have a bid in for one.I'd like to have three or four and be set for life.The one I have now is about twenty years old though worn still kicks but in the splitting department.




I take your word for it. It looks like it would work just fine. I like that barbed style that gives it a better set and hold than the others. I think would be best for splitting the log, but I might change to another style to break it down further. What are your thoughts on that? Good for the smaller stuff?


----------



## Rich L (Dec 3, 2013)

Smoke Stack said:


> I take your word for it. It looks like it would work just fine. I like that barbed style that gives it a better set and hold than the others. I think would be best for splitting the log, but I might change to another style to break it down further. What are your thoughts on that? Good for the smaller stuff?


 If by the barbed style you mean the diamond shaped wedges they are a nuisance to get started and pop out too much.Look for the Oregon splitting wedge on amazon or ebay.The Oregon company just emailed me and said they don't make them anymore.This wedge was a great invention.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 3, 2013)

Rich L said:


> If by the barbed style you mean the diamond shaped wedges they are a nuisance to get started and pop out too much.Look for the Oregon splitting wedge on amazon or ebay.The Oregon company just emailed me and said they don't make them anymore.This wedge was a great invention.



I was talking about this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Oregon-WOOD-GRENADE-Splitting-Wedge-/251367970138

Is that the one?


----------



## Rich L (Dec 7, 2013)

Smoke Stack said:


> I was talking about this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Oregon-WOOD-GRENADE-Splitting-Wedge-/251367970138
> 
> Is that the one?


Ya that's the one.Though mine was silver colored that is the model.The greatest splitter I ever used.


----------

